# More Nikon D5 Images Leak Online



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2015)

```
Most images of the Nikon D5 have <a href="http://www.chassimages.com/forum/index.php/topic,244580.msg5697310.html#msg5697310" target="_blank">leaked on a French forum</a>. I’m quite surprised we’re seeing a flagship camera leaking through the retail chain.</p>
<p>Translated from the forum (Machine translated)</p>
<blockquote><p>Traveling abroad, stop in a small camera shop and surprise… a D5 sample at the bottom of a showcase…

Presented with a SIGMA 50 art! Taken in hand, fully functional, the (AF focus point spread) is totally rectangular and covers approximately the APS-C format in the viewfinder… for the rest of the photos below speak for themselves, it is a removable cache in which the eyelet is integrated, the pane plugs on the viewfinder being on the prism.</p></blockquote>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-23987 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-viewfinder-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Nikon-D5-DSLR" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-camera.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-camera-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Nikon-D5-DSLR-camera" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-camera-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Nikon-D5-DSLR-camera-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2015)

Chassuer d'Images used to post leaks of Canon Cameras as well, but that was many years ago. Canon apparently cut them off, and they don't forget. 

Nikon is not as nasty to leakers as Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2015)

There was mention in the other D5 thread of an 'interchangeable viewfinder', but the images look like swapping out an eyepiece (perhaps to change diopter beyond the normal range or to increase the eyepoint distance like the Canon eyepiece extender.


----------

